# Borneo build



## majerah1

I have said I was going to do a biotope scape for awhile now but I really didnt have the tank I wanted in order to do so.Today,however,I was at a yard sale and I got a wonderful deal on a 40 gallon Oceanic stretch hex tank.It has cherry trim,and the light that matches.

In any case I have some prep work before the tank gets inhabitants.FIrst off is talking the hubbs into helping build a stand.Hey for five bucks,Im ok with having to build my own.









I think for the price it looks pretty well!








Heres a top shot.I will need to get a few parts for the glass canopy but Im glad the largest piece is here.Saves me a little cash.

SO my plans for the scape is to have,as mentioned a biotope.I will be hunting a very nice branchy piece of wood for this.I want it for the center,and spread outwards.Fish will be my betta macrostoma pr,a school of harlequin rasboras and a bottom dweller,but im uncertain what yet.I want it to be from the same area as the macs or at least close.

Plants are going to also be from the area,the main one in the back will be my barclaya longefolia.Also on the list is rotala walichii,rotala rotundifolia,several crypts,java ferns and taiwan moss.

So I suppose the next order of business is to hunt down the driftwood and wood for the stand,and substrate,wood and some more rasboras.


----------



## hanky

Wait a second here, are you telling us you paid $5 for that tank? If so I hope you ran out of that garage cause you ripped them off *r2*r2, Super Great deal cant wait to see the build.

P.S. If your husband refuses to help you, I'll give ya 10 bucks for the tank. haha


----------



## majerah1

Thats right I paid five bucks for it.

Ok so heres the story how I got it.

We were out looking at yard sales.We see a sign for one at a church so decide to check it out.First thing I see is the tank lol.So as im looking at it this guy comes up and asks if I am interested.Of course I am but it being the size it is,I was just looking.He asks what I would be willing to pay and I said i didnt know.I asked what he wanted,and he said he didnt know lol.Asked what I want to pay and again i told him dude,i really have no idea.SO after a minute he asked if five was enough!

I said uh yeah!

Well we had to have help getting it into the car.As we were waiting for hubbs to bring the car around another guy came by.He asked if the other one sold the tank and he explained he did and for five bux.Other guy was in shock lol.He said you know thats a 300 dollar tank and we were asking fifteen for it!(still a good price lolz)

The other guy told him he didnt know and I explained I didnt have the rest.So the other guy said for me to run with it and hope he doesnt turn back around hahah.

But the other man told me if it was a big deal he would put the other ten with it.He also said he wouldnt have given 300 for it anyhow and the other man was off his rocker.


----------



## hanky

Thats great, even at 15 its a steal, I have to say I never saw a tank that shape before. I'm a bit of a garage sale junkie, I cant wait for them to start again up here in Western new york, I'mactually looking for a 20-30 gallon to start a wild betta setup that youve inspired me to do. I saw you recommend them to some one else and decided to research them, they are beautiful. I'm also gonna start up a thread for people to share there great deals like yours, might be fun reading at least.


----------



## majerah1

Sounds great,Hanky!I love wilds they are great fish.

And i think a thread about good deals is a great idea.


----------



## snail

Look forward to seeing the build.


----------



## majerah1

Thanks snail!Im hoping to talk the hubbs into getting some wood here pretty fast.


----------



## majerah1

So far here is where I stand on this build.

The top glass,I was told by a local glass cutter it will be about 15 to get it cut and sanded.The back plastic piece is pretty cheap online so again once I get a little more cash Ill get that but I can always use craft canvas.

Stand.I asked for a stand for mothers day so I am hoping hubbs and the kid will work together on this.

Plants.I have the limnophilia aromatica,java fern,singapore moss,barclaya longefolia and blyxa japonica.WIll be adding my pb CO2 setup to this tank.Filter will be the classic eheim 2213,since i moved to a higher flow filter for the 55.

Driftwood,I am actually speaking with a user here,Bryan on a nice piece.So again once I get monies lol.

Fish.I just upped my harlequin rasbora school from two to 31 lol.about 15 go to someone else,and the others will go to the 40 with the macrostomas.I am almost positive that thats about all the fish I want in there,but not sure.

Substrate,will most likely be the black blasting sand.

So still have alot to do but I have some things coming in the works.


----------



## Hawk1018

sounds like it is gonna be an awesome tank and I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## jbrown5217

can't wait to see this, also nice steal.


----------



## majerah1

Little bit of an update,as it seems I forgot to add the progression lately.

For mothers day we found a TV stand that was perfect for the tank!Its got room underneath fr the canister filter and the co2 tank,as well as a side cabinet for the food,ferts airpump for my egg tumbler and various other things.









As you an see its May and Mo approved.

So I was able to get a move on this hing.I tore he 20 long down,to use the sand in this one,and took some wood from another for the centerpiece.Not hat I wanted exactly but it works for now.









View from where I sit.

Also used two small pieces of glass as the part missing and stole the back plastic from the 29.It was needed more here anyhow.









Very bare for now and still a bit cloudy.I added some black water extract to soothe the macs for the transition which they seemed to enjoy.









Here was the male soon after,brooding.He unfortunately swallowed which Im sure is due to lack of foliage.









And this is where I am at today.I plan to get a stainless steel intake cover in the off chance I do get fry.Rasboras have been added for about a week now,and more plants have been placed as well.A few of them are not from the region but until I gt more crypts and the limno and barclaya grow in,it will have to do.









The tank is still stained which will gradually be converted to a much more subtle black water look.Seems many do not appreciate the lovely tan stained look like I do.


----------



## snail

I love the catfish, lol


----------



## hanky

snail said:


> I love the catfish, lol


OOOOHHH that Snail, he cracks me up*r2

I got a cat just like that gets into everything he shouldnt. 

tank looks great though.


----------



## Hawk1018

tank looks amazing.


----------



## Kehy

Looks great! And the blackwater look is fine. It really makes fish sparkle, why don't more people like it?


----------



## jrman83

There isn't any support in the center of that thing? That would not make me feel very good. That tank weighs over 350lbs, about 200lbs over what a TV would weigh of that footprint.


----------



## snail

hanky said:


> OOOOHHH that Snail, he cracks me up


She


----------



## majerah1

Ben,It has more center support than the stand for the 55 

Plus its in the living room,where I can watch for a sag or anything else.

Thanks guys!Im very happy about how its turned out so far.

Kay,not sure why many dont like the tannin look.I love it myself seem more natural for certain fishes.


----------



## snail

majerah1 said:


> Kay,not sure why many dont like the tannin look.I love it myself seem more natural for certain fishes.


Yeh, some people say "Poor fish, that water is really dirty". They just don't understand.


----------



## hanky

snail said:


> She



sorry,


----------



## snail

hanky said:


> sorry,


no offence taken


----------

